
Leak Database – Find passwords for any email or username - wsdookadr
https://leakprobe.net/
======
wsdookadr
Was browsing [1] the web and stumbled on this, thought it was interesting
enough to submit on HN.

UPDATE: A friend just told me about spycloud [2]

[1] [https://github.community/t5/How-to-use-Git-and-
GitHub/HaveIB...](https://github.community/t5/How-to-use-Git-and-
GitHub/HaveIBeenPwned-Password-Cracker/m-p/12817/highlight/true#M4160)

[2] [https://spycloud.com](https://spycloud.com)

